# Définir page accueil Safari ?



## iValentin (19 Juillet 2010)

Salut a tous,

Je voudrais savoir si il est possible de définir une page d'accueil sur Safari ?


Merci beaucoup.
Valentin.


----------



## wth (19 Juillet 2010)

En haut à gauche -> Safari -> Préférences -> onglet général


----------



## iValentin (19 Juillet 2010)

Sur iPad ?


----------



## wth (19 Juillet 2010)

Oups! Désolé, où avais-je la tête? ;-)


----------



## iValentin (19 Juillet 2010)

Donc c'est pas possible sur l'iPad ?


----------



## Dagui (22 Juillet 2010)

Ben à priori, non. À moins d'avoir toujours une page/onglet d'ouvert avec ton site préféré. En gros tu fonctionne avec plusieurs pages d'ouvertes. Et du coup ta "page(s) d'accueil" est toujours là quand tu ouvre Safari. Je me suis fait un fonctionnement similaire. J'ouvre dans des pages différentes mes quelques sites préférés, comme ça je les ai toujours sous la main. Forcément on est limité à 9 pages, mais j'ai aussi activé l'affichage des marques page directement dans la fenêtre. Bon je préférerais avoir un vrai système d'onglets, mais en attendant c'est une alternative.


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (22 Juillet 2010)

Sur IPad Safari s'ouvre automatiquement sur la dernière page. La seule solution c'est de quitter sur cette page. Pas très pratique mais bon... Je fais comme Dagui, les pages de mes sites "préférés" sont toujours en mémoire et je passade l'un à l'autre. C'est plutôt agréable comme navigation.


----------



## ET80 (22 Juillet 2010)

Moi j ai créer Une icône sur ma page d accueil. Je ne clique plus sur l icône safari. Sa simplifie


----------



## wayne (23 Juillet 2010)

ET80 a dit:


> Moi j ai créer Une icône sur ma page d accueil. Je ne clique plus sur l icône safari. Sa simplifie



Tout a fait, tu ajoute un icône su r ton ecran iPad a partir de la page souhatee et tu peux même la mettre dans le doc. Tu peux faire ça avec plusieurs pages...


----------

